# 13 Yrs and Pregnant



## pregnant_13yr

Hi everyone, my name's Maya. A few months ago I was pressured by my peers into having sex. I only did it ONE TIME in my whole life, and God punished me by making me pregnant. When the dad of thr boy I had sex with heard about it he was so furious that he packed up and left to who-knows-where, leaving me by myself. But dispite everything, I felt a deep love for this baby. I begged my mom to let me keep it (I live with just my mom, my dad died of lung cancer when I was an infant). Mom and I have always understood each other really well, and she agreed. So hear I am, 13 years old and six months pregnant. So far I'm mostly nervous. My mom can't give me much advice because she had me C-section. Any moms out there, please give me some advice about pregnancy, birth, and parenting. It would be really great. Thanks.


----------



## Suz

I have replied to your post in the intro section....but Wishing you all the best.


----------



## nikky0907

Honey,God hasn't punished you...don't think in that way.
Your 'friends' pressured you,you haven't used protection and this is the result...

It may see like a hopeless situation but you have your mom for support and you're not the first person to find herself in this situation.

Best of luck...


----------



## polo_princess

Your mum sounds like she will give you plenty of support!!

Good luck on the rest of your journey!!


----------



## Serene123

It makes me mad that you think you're being punished. A baby is a great gift. Anyway, good luck and welcome to the site.


----------



## Blah11

It's not a punishment for a start. This baby is going to change your life so think of it as a positive change, not negative. You're not by yourself, you have your mother to help you out. I'm sure it will be very hard for you to adjust but I'm sure you can do it :) Aslong as you love your baby and realise that the baby is going to come before your wants and needs then you'll get by just fine.

Best of luck :)


----------



## Blob

Ha ha i feel young and i'm 19, Good Luck! A baby is a total gift not a punishment!!


----------



## Ema

Good luck as the ladies above me said a baby is a gift and prob the best gift you'll ever receive...xxx


----------



## Mynxie

a baby isn't a punishment sweetie

good luck I hope all goes well

xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Every baby is a complete miracle!! no matter how overwhelmed you feel, in time you will be over the moon with your LO in your arms. Congratulations on your little miracle and I hope everything works out well for you! With your mother's support, you can do anything!


----------



## jocatolo

PLease don't think of a baby as punishment, it's a precious gift and will love you unconditonally for the rest of it's life as i'm sure you will too, it will be tough at times but with support i'm sure it will be a wonderful experience honey, cherish every second you have with your LO xxx


----------



## mommytashaX2

I was 14 when I had sex for the first time and like you, my first time was just enough to conceive my little girl. That was almost 5 years ago and now I'm engaged and pregnant with number 2, my baby boy :) I thought about it all the time, why something like that would have happened the first time. I love my daughter but I always questioned why it happened to me and none of my friends. God just has different plans for different people, and the funny thing is, if I had never had my daughter, I would have never met my fiance, and my life would have been very different than it is now. I wish you all the best. And even though you're 13, sounds like you have alot of support from your mom and thats all that you really need, because thats all I really had. Once you actually have your baby, you'll wonder how you could have ever lived without them to begin with. They are truly blessings... 

Oh, and don't worry about the father. If he doesn't want to be there, thats his decision (or his parents' decision), but no one ever said that you couldn't be happy with someone else, just because someone else fathered your child. It will all work out :)


----------



## Laura--x

Good luck with your pregnancy hun.

Its good that your getting all the support you can off your mom.. it will be a great help.

Just think yourself lucky that you have actually concieved and going to bring up and make a babys life.. many people don't have that opportunity.

We're all here if you need help.

:hug:


----------



## xarlenex

Theres soo many people trying for kids, I dont think its fair you called it a punishment. A baby is gift from God. The most precious gift you could ever recieve. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy and your new life with your baby x


----------



## _Alice_

:shock:


----------



## brownhairedmom

When we were 14 a really good friend of mine got pregnant. She felt like she was being punished as well, because like you, she had only done anyone ONCE with one guy. But, that little boy is the very best thing that has ever happened to her. I don't think she'd change anything for the entire world. Her entire life revolves around him. She is the very best mom I know. She's now 20 and just had her second baby(with a different guy, but this guy has taken in Zach like his own son), also a boy.

Cheer up, because although you may feel like this is the worst possible thing that has ever happened to you, it could very well be the best if you let it :)


----------



## Jem

You're not being punished! This is a gift and it sounds like you have alot of support from your mum. All the best! x


----------



## TTaylor

I dont know what advise I can give, 13 is young and I have a 13 year old daughter myself. But I am sending you the biggest ((((HUG))) ever and will tell you that you will be okay, and you will love and be loved by that child sooo much. And I am happy that you have a good releationship with your mom. I like to think if my daughter ever experienced what you are I would support her and love so she knew she could count on me.

I want to wish you a congratulations sweetheart, and welcome to the wonderful world of motherhood! There is no love like the love you will feel for your child.

Take care of yourslef and remember everyone here so full of information whatever you need to ask:)


----------



## jenangel

I agree with all above. This is not a punishment. A baby is a miracle and a gift. Congratulations! I wish you nothing but the best! Glad that you have your mom as a support system.
(hug)


----------



## xXmisswXx

:hug:


----------



## Elli21

Hi and welcome to the forum :)
I think you will see your baby in a different light when you hold your little one for the first time. You've been blessed.
I was 17 when i fell pregnant so i was 4 years older than you, but i know the hardships and you can always email me if you need someone to tlk to. 
Your lucky to have a mum that is as supportive as she sounds..alot of people do not have that.


----------



## mBLACK

I was in my late 12s, early 13s when I had sex for the first time, but honey, this baby is NOT punishment to you, you're lucky to have conceived a little wonder the first try! Anyways, good luck with your little one pm me anytime I'm always around.


----------



## solly+podge

i hope everything goes well for you and im glad you have your mums support thats great! I hope everything goes well, if you need to talk feel free to talk to me!


----------



## dizzy65

I am sorry to hear you are feeling punished for your actions. But I believe every baby is a blessing... I wish u the best of luck with your child... :hug:


----------



## krockwell

I just want to let you know that you are very brave for 13 years old.
Many kids your age would not want to go through with this, and I commend you on wanting to keep your baby and for surviving through this.
Best of luck!


----------



## Blonde_Mommy

lucky.
i hope yor baby has lots of 'stick' and decides to stay around...


----------



## LeaArr

I know it's hard, but you will be fine. Your mom sounds like she is in it for the long haul. A baby is a blessing, even if you don't think so at the time.


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Good luck with everything honey and listen to these guys, a baby is a gift


----------



## vicky9207

hey i just turned 16 and had a baby boy at 15 he is now (look at ticker) lol! now i dont regret anything! i love my baby and i dont know what i would do with out him.

if u ever wana chat just pm


----------



## LaDY

Hey hun...a baby is a gift from God...dont see it as a punishment. Everything happens for a reason it just takes time to see what that reason is...Your mum sounds very supportive. Just want to wish you all the best xx


----------



## AppleBlossom

A baby is never a punishment, it's a blessing no matter what the situation. When you're holding them in your arms you'll realise you have the best gift of all :) Hope it all works out for you hun x


----------



## sweet lady

wowwwww im not a mom yet but i raised my lil sisters but i do have a baby on the way.....when u give birth and ur have ur newborn sleep when ever the baby sleep if u dont u will be very very tired and dont let know 1 tell u that u cant do it


----------



## kate1

good luckwith ur baby, u may be young but am sure ur going to be a great mum (mom), dont worry about giving birth i look at it as if women can do it in poorer countries with no drugs an midwifes we can do it! dnt worry be happy u have a lovely gift comming soon x


----------



## mummy2b

Don't think of it as a punishment! A baby will change your life forever, but it can only be as positive as you make it!! The more you think of it as a punishment the more negative it will be for you!!! You obviously have a very supportive mum, and even though you are very young you can make the best of it. I am 18 and wouldn't have got through this without my mums support, and I think that if I had thought of it as being a punishment then I would have found it even harder to cope with! Just enjoy the experience and love your baby when she comes!!! xxx


----------



## Mummy2Many

Much like you, I was 13 and pressured into having sex for the first time, and that one time resulted in pregnancy. a TWIN pregnancy. I was 14 when I gave birth to my identical girls. They are 8 years old now, and my kids are my life.

A baby isn't punishment! I know how hard it is, but your mum sounds like she is going to be great support to you, and that is invaluable. I couldn't have done it without my mum helping me.

If you need to talk to someone who understands your situation, then feel free to contact me. I wish you the best, hun!

:hug:


----------



## lalenndchloe

Im 15 And Young Too My Mum Has Supported Me All The Way

Your Mum Will Support You I Know

God Hasnt Punished you 
I Think It Is A Blessing:)


----------



## Shels

Like you, i'm in the exact situation. I'm turning 14 soon though :) I'm due in just under a week and for the first few months i didn't tell ANYONE, i was scared and alone. I didn't understand why it happend to me and i didn't care how i just wanted it to be over. But now i'm like "What the hell was i thinking!?" I'm super excited. Although my mom wasn't too happy with the idea she's come to terms and excited to! My best friends are pretty mad too, they can't wait either, there always asking how long it will be and now i'm field with millions of presents from them. :D

Good luck!
Shels .x.x.x.


----------



## claire roach

Mummy2Many said:


> Much like you, I was 13 and pressured into having sex for the first time, and that one time resulted in pregnancy. a TWIN pregnancy. I was 14 when I gave birth to my identical girls. They are 8 years old now, and my kids are my life.
> 
> A baby isn't punishment! I know how hard it is, but your mum sounds like she is going to be great support to you, and that is invaluable. I couldn't have done it without my mum helping me.
> 
> If you need to talk to someone who understands your situation, then feel free to contact me. I wish you the best, hun!
> 
> :hug:



wow...........thats all i can say lol


----------



## claire roach

i was 14 when i had my 1st hun you WILL cope theres plenty of us out there xxxxxx


----------



## AquaDementia

yo, i think this poster was a fake.


----------



## mommy_at_13

nikky0907 said:


> Honey,God hasn't punished you...don't think in that way.
> Your 'friends' pressured you,you haven't used protection and this is the result...
> 
> It may see like a hopeless situation but you have your mom for support and you're not the first person to find herself in this situation.
> 
> Best of luck...

She is right I am 13 and 3 mnhs pregnant and I am frikkin terrified . I am so scared but ppl told me the same NO BBY IS A MISTAKE !!!


----------



## amygwen

congratulations on your pregnancy. i can understand your feelings, but i'm sure after time you will feel better. it sounds like your mom is being supportive and that's all you really need right now! just stay optimistic and don't think of your LO as a punishment!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Woah, I totally thought I missed something here. Then I realized the thread was started back in 08. How in the world did this get turned about? :wacko:


----------



## Vickie

closed--this thread is over a year old :lol:


----------

